# Another setback in the battle



## muleman RIP

My cell counts have been climbing for the last 4 months and are now over 5 times the normal range. Doc has me taking double doses of the nasty pills and now I have to go for blood draws every week. Even before the med change I have been waking with night sweats to where my neck and head are totally wet. Not feeling all that bad for the most part but sleep is sure tough to get for any length of time. I actually have been feeling a little better since I fired up the a/c the other day. It is what it is and not much I can do about any of it!


----------



## EastTexFrank

You know that your Forums family is pulling for you.


----------



## bczoom

Sorry to hear it's taken a turn for the worse.

Can the docs give you something or sleep?  Ambien or Trazadone?


----------



## Big Dog

Hey Muley ur tough and with our prayers this is gonna be just a minor setback! Will be praying for you!


----------



## Doc

I'll 4th all that Muley.  Prayers my friend.   Never fret ...We'll help you pull through.


----------



## muleman RIP

Started getting some blood spots under the skin so will be calling the docs on Monday. It is on my arms and I don't know if sunlight the other day helped bring it on or my cell counts are behind it.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Started getting some blood spots under the skin so will be calling the docs on Monday. It is on my arms and I don't know if sunlight the other day helped bring it on or my cell counts are behind it.


Ya know Bill, sometimes I get up and whine about going to work, or digging weeds, (insert worthless gripe here) and today was one of those days.  

And then, I read about this hill you're climbing and I feel like a sniveling little girl.  I've got no issues to complain about.  Still doesn't stop me though I guess.  You my friend have enough load to carry that the rest of us are getting a free ride through life.  

Take care of yourself.   Like to fish?  If so, go do it.  Try to take some time off from this crappy hand you're playing.  It's got to get better.  

Jim


----------



## Leni

Hang tough Muley.  Let us know what the docs say.


----------



## baldy347

What they all said ,plus one.You are included in my prayers.


    wayne


----------



## 300 H and H

Me too Mule. Our thoughts and prayers are with you....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

Even though the docs say it is no big deal about the spots my INR levels are way low also. So they have me taking double dose on the warfarin too. So basically I am taking a shitload of poison right now. Was supposed to go for blood work this morning but I have to be at the foot doc tomorrow morning to get my diabetic shoes and they are only 4 blocks from the cancer center. Felt wore out and napped for over 2 hours yesterday. As it warms up the wood burning will slow down but the grass mowing will increase.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to the cancer center on Wed. for more blood draws and things were a little better. Thursday I felt really rough so Friday morning I went to the old doc lady and she drew 3 vials of blood for more tests. Told me the head pains were from the warfarin. When I got home I tested my coumadin levels and called the clinic. They told me to take more on Friday and test again Tuesday. Saturday I was just getting ready to tear a pump off my wood boiler when her office called and said I was to sit real still and do nothing till she called me or I could bleed to death. Seems my platelets and white cells had crashed drastically since Wed. She had me drop all the extra poison pills and was trying to get a call to the cancer doc. She told me I could go inpatient or promise to sit around and do nothing strenuous till Tuesday when I go back to the cancer center. It was bad enough the lab had called her on a holiday weekend to make sure she could warn me. So..I sit and wait. Thank god for some racing to help pass the time.


----------



## Leni

It was a good race until near the end.


----------



## Melensdad

Leni said:


> It was a good race until near the end.



You mean the last lap when the American came from behind and won the race?

First time an American won the race if at least a few years.





muleman said:


> ...So..I sit and wait. Thank god for some racing to help pass the time.



Stiff upper lip man.  Its a long hard road.  But it can be won.

My mom was given 90 days to live by the Mayo Clinic.  

A year after that she took up golf.

A year after she took up golf she won her first ladies tournament at the club.

So the question to you is:  DO YOU LIKE GOLF?


----------



## Leni

No.  I was thinking in terms of the fact that the race was accident free except for one touch on the wall until just before the end.  Half of the race was run before they even had a yellow flag.  I was rooting for him.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill, I've been on warfarin over 10 years for circulation problems and afib.

My cardiologist recommended eliquis last fall.  My other docs agreed.  Got rid of some of the side effects and the monthly pt/inr tests.  Also cut down the number of pills per day.  Ask them if it would fit your situation.

Jim


----------



## 300 H and H

Hang in the mule. Find some thing good to read and pass the time. We all hope your next visit will be better...

Rergards, Kirk


----------



## loboloco

Bill, I will keep you in my thoughts.  hope you get this under control.  May the Great One guide and protect you.


----------



## marchplumber

Some say "Soldiers and first responders" are heros.  I agree, they can be.  I think you are a hero also Muley, for living life, one day at a time.  You really inspired me to a better attitude about a LOT of things.  Owe ya one.  THANKS!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## ki0ho

Hang in there Mule.......I was on the rat poisen for a while and then stuf caled lovonox......it aint fun but better than the alternitive....take care of yourself!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

In my thoughts and prayers


----------



## muleman RIP

Spent half the day Tuesday down at the hospital. After a bunch of testing they conclude either the lab made a mistake or their machine is way out of whack. I wonder if somebody dropped a decimal point on the printout and took 200+ and dropped it to 20. This was at a different hospital than I normally get tests done at. Got my coumadin level checked just to compare to my machine. It never hurts to compare results as there is no calibration procedure that I know of. So.... back to double doses of the poison and will test again next week.


----------



## Doc

In my thoughts and prayers muley.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Will continue the prayers. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## muleman RIP

Lots of things have been going on these past 6 months. Turns out the amiodorone they had me taking to control A-fib had messed my thyroid all up. The old lady doc caught that with a simple test back in August and we have been building my thyroid med slowly every 3 weeks since then. It is finally almost to a normal level. Could not take more because of heart palpitations. Since October I have been battling the prior liver problem as well as a lot of bone pain. Back in December my cell counts started whacking out again,except this time it has gotten worse to where today 6 different ones are bad. So when I went to see the cancer doc he drilled my butt for more bone marrow. Also have another liver scan and bone scan next Tuesday. He wonders how I have lost 10 lbs. but my liver has gotten bigger. Things don't look real promising but there ain't nothing I can do about it. Hope my sore butt is well enough for plowing snow since we are to get a bunch again this weekend. I have been hurting so bad lately that I can't stand to sit real long and end up laying down in bed a lot. Life goes on!


----------



## Doc

Sorry to hear all that Muley.  Keep on keeping on my friend.  Prayers coming your way.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Sorry to hear all that Muley.  Keep on keeping on my friend.  Prayers coming your way.



Right there with ya Doc!!  Prayin for ya!! 

God bless
Tony


----------



## Big Dog

Gog bless you Muley, get better bro!


----------



## tiredretired

Real sorry to hear that Muley.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you, my friend.  All the best.


----------



## Catavenger

My prayers are with you as well Muley.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been watching your struggle here since last summer Muley.  And like many feel helpless with no more than prayers and good wishes to offer.

 I hope when the when the weather breaks, so does your battle. Prayers offered.


----------



## Tractors4u

I'll be saying a prayer for you Brother.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> I've been watching your struggle here since last summer Muley.  And like many feel helpless with no more than prayers and good wishes to offer.
> 
> I hope when the when the weather breaks, so does your battle. Prayers offered.


----------



## MrLiberty

Hang in there buddy, we're all pulling for you.  Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Melensdad

More prayers sent.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Keep on fighting Muley!  All the best!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll say a prayer for you during service tonight.


----------



## Leni

Hey Mule!  No going sour on us.  We are praying for you and expect you to beat this beast.


----------



## ki0ho

Hang in there mule.......prayers have been sent your way........Listen to leni.....


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I've been watching your struggle here since last summer Muley.  And like many feel helpless with no more than prayers and good wishes to offer.
> 
> I hope when the when the weather breaks, so does your battle. Prayers offered.





EastTexFrank said:


>





MrLiberty said:


> Hang in there buddy, we're all pulling for you.  Keeping you in my prayers





Melensdad said:


> More prayers sent.





PBinWA said:


> Keep on fighting Muley!  All the best!


I can't add much to all this except a heart-felt "Amen".  Dragonfly Lady and I hold you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bczoom

Hang tough Bill.  This hasn't been easy for you but we know how strong you are and can and will pull through this.

Prayers being sent.


----------



## Dmorency

Hang in there and get well soon! Prayers sent your way!


----------



## muleman RIP

Saw the old lady doc yesterday. My scan reports came in while I was there. Bone scan shows severe arthritis on both knees but nothing else except all the metal and pacemaker. The liver scan shows no change fro scans in 2011 and last August. It does show the spleen very enlarged and she said it may need to be removed. Wants the cancer doc's opinion next Friday and will go from there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's good news I guess. Will keep praying.


----------



## 300 H and H

I'd say its's good news! Hang tough mule. Lots here thinking about you and praying for you on these boards.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## ki0ho

Hang in there Mule......Lots of folks praying for ya!!   we need ya to help counsel Mak when he gets off his meds!!!!


----------



## Leni

Mule, somehow or another we need to get our blood cells working properly.  My ferritin count is up to 579 and they want to draw blood again.  The vampires are going to have a feast.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sounds like a decent report yesterday.  Let us know what happens next Friday.

Hang in there!

Jim


----------



## Melensdad

Meh, the spleen is the most over-rated organ anyway.  Let them take it.  You don't need it.  

Other than that the report sounded pretty much like things are normal.   A touch or two of old man's arthritis and the ticker-maker to keep the heart pumping is expected.  

Keep getting good reports and you will have to change the title of this thread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bill's in the hospital.
Prayers for our friend would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## ki0ho

Prayers on the way...........thanks PG....for letting us know......


OH....and a belated happy birthday to you girl.......


----------



## marchplumber

Prayers offered! Thank you for "heads up"!
God bless,
Tony


----------



## MrLiberty

We're praying for you muley.......

Hang tough.


----------



## pirate_girl

His pulse ox dropped way low and his pulse was crazy.
That's all I know right now.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Bill's in the hospital.
> Prayers for our friend would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


. . .


pirate_girl said:


> His pulse ox dropped way low and his pulse was crazy.
> That's all I know right now.



Prayers from my family to his.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Prayers being sent.  Take care Muley!


----------



## pirate_girl

I just talked to him.
He's angry because they gave him a diabetic breakfast!
When the gal brought it in, there was a 4 oz glass of orange juice.
He said he told her, you do know I drink this by the gallon, are you kidding me? lol
I think he's going to be okay as he told me he's trying not to be such a pain in the ass (young doctor seeing him - grumble...grumble about that) 

Yes, I told him you all are aware and are thinking about him.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Get well Muleman, hopefully it is something a little bacon will cure!


----------



## Doc

Thanks for playing conduit for the info on Bill PG.   

Prayers on their way and will continue for ya buddy.  
Now take it easy on those young nurses.


----------



## bczoom

Best wishes and prayers being sent to you Muley.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> Thanks for playing conduit for the info on Bill PG.
> 
> Prayers on their way and will continue for ya buddy.
> Now take it easy on those young nurses.


Ain't no young ones where I am. my heart doc was here this evening and will be watching my labs closely. Kidneys are in bad shape so I may be here for a while. I hate laptops!


----------



## ki0ho

Hay Mule.......never mind the young ones!!!  after all the  old ones need a little loven to!!!!!


You deserve a lap top!!!!maby even a DOS....#2 slow one!!!  Now get your ass well and get home where we dont have to feel bad ...picken on ya.........


----------



## Leni

Let's put it this way.  God isn't ready for you yet and the Devil sure as Hell doesn't want you.  Get your act together and get out of that hospital.


----------



## tiredretired

All the best Muley!  Prayers on the way.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Ain't no young ones where I am. my heart doc was here this evening and will be watching my labs closely. Kidneys are in bad shape so I may be here for a while. I hate laptops!



I called the hospital a bit ago and was told you were sleeping soundly.

GET BETTER SOON.


----------



## Umberto

You are in my prayers, Bill. Listen to the docs and take it a bit easier when you get home. Put those Amish boys to work.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Muley you have my prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I hate laptops!



Just not the dance type

Best wishes Bill...get home asap.


----------



## baldy347

Bill, Wishing you the best and a speedy recovery.

wayne


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Ain't no young ones where I am. my heart doc was here this evening and will be watching my labs closely. Kidneys are in bad shape so I may be here for a while. I hate laptops!


From my experience tablets are even worse, unless you have a remote keyboard with it.   Let me know if you need anything special Bill.  I'll do what I can to help.   
Take care and remember, don' throw the laptop ...it's better than nothing.


----------



## Leni

Thinking of you Muleman.  Be nice to the nurses aides.  I was one while in college.


----------



## MrLiberty

HI Muley, I'm keeping you my prayers and I thought that since you hate laptops, maybe a lap dance would be better for ya.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgAvvN3GddM"]hot lap dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Last I heard from Bill was yesterday morning, he had undergone a CT scan and his insurance approved an experimental drug.

Have not heard a word from him since.


----------



## Leni

I'm worried.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> I'm worried.


So am I Leni.


----------



## ki0ho

PG....thanks for keeping us up to date on Mule......if you can please let him and his...know that we are all pulling for him........Thanks much for your efforts....I know you have a full life of your own.......


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> PG....thanks for keeping us up to date on Mule......if you can please let him and his...know that we are all pulling for him........Thanks much for your efforts....I know you have a full life of your own.......


YW, and I will.

I do know that he's still among the living as of this morning. 
That's all I can tell you right now.


----------



## ki0ho

Its easter morning...we need some noise from you Mule!!!!
Fire up that lap top and spew forth with!!!!

All this prayen isent natral for me.....the old boy up stairs is going to be wondering what Im up to!!!!


----------



## ki0ho

it is 0900 sunday morn.......where the hell ya at there Mule?????


----------



## Leni

Not all silence is golden.  Waiting to hear from you Mule.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Not all silence is golden.  Waiting to hear from you Mule.



I'll second and third that!!~!!!


----------



## ki0ho

Just came in from mowing the grass for the first time this year......spent most of the time wondering how the Mule is doing......I see no word........come on buddy ...I dont like all this silence is hard on us old farts!!!@@


----------



## ki0ho

Just wondering.......has any one heard  any news from or about the Mule????


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> Just wondering.......has any one heard  any news from or about the Mule????



Nope.


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks Bobcat......that is good news for now........


----------



## Doc

ki0ho said:


> Thanks Bobcat......that is good news for now........


So ...what did you hear from Bobcat?  I don't see a post from him.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> So ...what did you hear from Bobcat?  I don't see a post from him.



Bobcat doesn't post but he PMs occasionally.


----------



## ki0ho

Still waiting to hear some noise from ya Mule.....

Think about this......you leave us here...the old guy upstairs just might apoint you to listen to my prayers.......Now would that not be a revolting development??...........Better stick around old bud.......


----------



## Leni

Alright everyone.  I went to the community list and saw that he did log on yesterday.  Nothing today though.


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks Leni......I didnt think of doing that...good Idea!!!!  at least we know he is keeping tabs on us.......


And to Mule!!!!   ya sneeky old fart.....Leni caught ya....didnt she!!!!!!!
 It is good to know you loged in  old man!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am praying hard for him every single day.
He's good people.
Funny as hell too, if you ever got to meet him in person.

I know of the procedure he is having with the drug for his spleen/etc..., plus factor in the liver problems and his cancer/diabetes, COPD and everything else he's got going on.

Get well soon, Bill.

We're all out here thinking about you.


----------



## 300 H and H

I have never met Bill in person, (wish I could say I had, but not so far) but we have exchanged some PM's over the years. Like PG said and I believe, Bill is "good people" and I have been hoping and praying for the best possible outcome. 

Mule you hang in there! 

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## Leni

Actually the idea came from PG.  

He called me one time and got my husband.  I was in the kitchen cooking but I almost fell on the floor laughing listening to the two of them talk.  Tom is a radio ham and they are never at a lost for words.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> Actually the idea came from PG.
> 
> He called me one time and got my husband.  I was in the kitchen cooking but I almost fell on the floor laughing listening to the two of them talk.  Tom is a radio ham and they are never at a lost for words.




Yes, I did check the last time he logged in, Leni and shared that with you last night.


The time he came down here to get a bunch of bees for their hives, we went out to dinner.
On the way, I showed him the massive wind farm around here, and the farm where I shoot and ride horses.

Once we got to the restaurant, the waitress says, "Just the two of you?"
Bill said, "Yeah, we left the 7 kids at home" 

He brought Gretchen some Lebanon baloney. She loved him immediately, and doesn't normally take to strangers.
I think she knew he was an animal person and one whom she could trust around her Mommy.
At least he didn't get his ankles ripped to shreds.


He said he stopped at a McDonald's with the Prius and all those bees in the back seat.
The kid at the window asked him what's in the back seat?
He told him it's a thousand angry honey bees.
I guess the kid's eyes almost flew out of his head.

Get better, Bill.
Hugs!


----------



## ki0ho

I would be willing to bet...that a buntch of folks are checking the member list to see when Mule is checking in..........just did myself......now.....who do ya think he might be checking in as so we dont know he is checking on us??!!!!


Ive been told he can be a sly old fox........


----------



## ki0ho

Please dont let this thread die off till we hear from Mule......


----------



## 300 H and H

I agree. Keep this alive on the front page till we all hear from the Mule himself..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Leni

He musta wore himself out chasing the nurses.


----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> He musta wore himself out chasing the nurses.




I hope that all it is.  C'mon muley, you can beat this crap!


----------



## marchplumber

Agreed.   Awaiting a positive word from him or another.
God bless,
Tony


----------



## baldy347

Still waiting to hear from you Bill. Still sending prayers and best wishes too.


wayne


----------



## ki0ho

Still bugging the old man up stairs about you!!!! Mule!!!@!@


----------



## Doc

Do ya think he's forgot about us with all them pretty nurses running about?  He's probably havin a ball.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Do ya think he's forgot about us with all them pretty nurses running about?  He's probably havin a ball.



Ahhh, he's hanging around with his new friends now.  They go by numbers.  38-24-36.


----------



## ki0ho

Naa...Im betting his numbers are more like 44-26-34.........I sure wish some one would tell us how he is doing!!@  Preferably HIM!!!!!!!      

Dog gone it Mule......remember how it was when the fires in Kalifornication...were going and Leni was off the board!!!!     I dont think I was the only one who was uneasy about her wellbeing ........how were we to know she was off swimming with her favorite swim partner!!!!

Have old 44-26-34....get on and poke us in the eye with a sharp stick or something........please


----------



## ki0ho

Wanting to bump this to the top of the list while waiting for the Mule......Hell it would be grate if he would just tell me to shut up and go away!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am going to bet he's too sick to care about being on the internet right now.
Or too busy with family and getting well.
He'll find us when he gets better.
Just sayin'....


----------



## ki0ho

So should we just let the thread die?


----------



## baldy347

I"m not ready to give up yet , still praying here!


----------



## ki0ho

Still buggen the man up stairs about him here also......BUMP.......And checking   M-page 10 each time I come by the pooter.....


----------



## MrLiberty

ki0ho said:


> Still buggen the man up stairs about him here also......BUMP.......And checking   M-page 10 each time I come by the pooter.....




I've been doing the same thing.


----------



## Leni

PG have you checked in with the hospital recently?


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> So should we just let the thread die?



No.



baldy347 said:


> I"m not ready to give up yet , still praying here!


So am I.


Leni said:


> PG have you checked in with the hospital recently?



No.


----------



## ki0ho

Still checking.....BUMP.........


----------



## Doc

Does anyone else have the number to the hospital ....it's probably time for someone besides PG to call.   Any volunteers?


----------



## ki0ho

Still checking log ins.....Bump......


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Does anyone else have the number to the hospital ....it's probably time for someone besides PG to call.   Any volunteers?




send me the number and his real name and I'll call, I don't think the hospital will know who muleman is.


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks MR liberity......Ive been hopeing BC would check back in....I fear I might have messed up in answering him on the fourm...maby I should have done so on PM......some times I am slow on the up take........

But news of the Mule would be welcome from any one.........Maby Mrs mule would be willing to keep us posted....???


----------



## Leni

The hospital is Guthrie Corning, 607-937-7200.  I don't know his real name though.


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks Leni....Just checked the logins....no change BUMP


----------



## ki0ho

Just checked the log ins........Some body checked in as the Mule!!!!.....sometime this morning........Thats a glimmer of hope!!!!!@....come on mule ...talk to us......any one know anything????


----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## pirate_girl

He's home.
Talked to him this morning.

If he wants anyone to know more, I am sure he'll post here himself.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> He's home.
> Talked to him this morning.
> 
> If he wants anyone to know more, I am sure he'll post here himself.



Thanks for the update.  I'm glad he's home.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Thanks for the update.  I'm glad he's home.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> He's home.
> Talked to him this morning.
> 
> If he wants anyone to know more, I am sure he'll post here himself.



So glad to hear that PG.


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks for the good news.....now all we got to do is get him back into the traces!!  careful...I hear he kicks!!!!!

Good to hear you are home Mule!!!! now get healthy...there is work to do...you took two weeks vacation...bet the boss has a honey dew list ..needing taken care of!!!

OH SHIT!!!I just saw it....no jokes and smart ass remarks...........OK Doc......how many lashes have I got comming?.........Darn you Mule...see what ya got me into now!!!!


----------



## Leni

Hey Muleman.  If this ever happens again can you please have Mrs Mule let us know what is going on?  I don't need the added gray hairs from all of this.  Worry lines don't look good either.


----------



## ki0ho

Leni said:


> Hey Muleman.  If this ever happens again can you please have Mrs Mule let us know what is going on?  I don't need the added gray hairs from all of this.  Worry lines don't look good either.



Those lines....are the evidence of the seasoning of music of a beautiful violin....


----------



## Danang Sailor

ki0ho said:


> Those lines....are the evidence of the seasoning of music of a beautiful violin....


Bravo Zulu!  Well said sir - well said.  
Leni ... he's right, you know.


----------



## Doc

ki0ho said:


> Those lines....are the evidence of the seasoning of music of a beautiful violin....


You covered well with this comment, and under the circumstances no lashes with a wet noodle.   No worries.
We are all just glad to hear the good new about our favorite Muley.


----------



## ki0ho

Me to....Ive been hopeing to hear from him here on the fourms.......but he is home.....got to be better than in the old horse...pittle........after all hes a Mule!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> We are all just glad to hear the good new about our favorite Muley.



That's my last post in here until Bill himself comes to give us a report.


----------



## pirate_girl

Update from me.

Bill just called me from home.
It is not looking good and I knew that all along.
He is in the final stages of congestive heart failure.
The only thing I or any of us can do is pray for him and pray hard.
He doesn't sound well because he isn't.

I asked him if he's been looking in here at all, and he said "not really, hell I can barely sit up for very long, never mind worrying about what's going on over the internet".

So see?
Just pray.
Thank you.

Loralei


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks PG....for letting us know...wish him well for us........


----------



## Leni

A very good friend of 35+ years has the same condition.  Please let him know that we are thinking of him.


----------



## Galvatron

Dear Bill 

If you do pop in for a quick snifter of a read i would like to say thank you to you, over the few years we have been members in this virtual community you have been a teacher of so many crafts i think it would be hard to name them all,from building a greenhouse to mechanical engineering you have given us all so much insight to which i know for me alone i have learnt lots that have been a great help.

On top of that you have shared with us your caring generous side,your stories of assisting all walks of life in your real life community including rescued animals have again inspired myself and for sure countless others,these can only be acts of a true gentleman.

But mostly Bill i need to thank you for something so special,it is something i dearly miss when you are unable to pop in and that is the way you have  a natural ability to post the most random off topic shit followed up with the insane pictures from planet bonkers, i have laughed so hard with these antics it as taken days for me to shake off the jaw ache....Bill your sense of humor is second to none,popping in to this crazy forum and opening up a thread started by you puts your day on a damn good footing,i can never take any of your posts serious when you have that damn turkey hanging out of your arse in your Avatar,giving laughter is such a great gift,thank you.

In no way read this and think i am saying goodbye,i know you are a fighter,i am just saying the things that should have been said a long time ago,i wish i had taken the time to say to Big Al how special he was and still is and i am sure you understand that,again i thank you for allowing me this chance.

Your in my thoughts and prayers

Dean.


----------



## ki0ho

That.....was a fine post....put in a fantastic way......Ive often wished I was able to express thoughts and feelings in that manner ........Im thinking Big Al....already knows...........guess Ill have to wait my turn to find out for sure.......again....thanks for expressing what Im sure all of us feel......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been praying for Muley in church for weeks now and will continue to do so.  Stay strong!!!


----------



## Leni

I think that both of them know how special they are to us.  If they weren't there wouldn't have been so many worry posts.  Still it is nice to see it posted.  So Mr Galvatron thanks for saying what all of us think.


----------



## 300 H and H

I heard from the Mule today...

He's back in a different hospital, the one he gets his cancer treatments from this time...

He is feeling slightly better, but still not good. I told him that it is good he is back in professional care, and not just at home...

He says it has really is greened up alot out there this week while he was in the first hospital, and wished me a good planting season.

Still send those prayers, they just might be helping!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the update Kirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ki0ho

It is good to  have some news of the Mule.......


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> I heard from the Mule today...
> 
> He's back in a different hospital, the one he gets his cancer treatments from this time...
> 
> He is feeling slightly better, but still not good. I told him that it is good he is back in professional care, and not just at home...
> 
> He says it has really is greened up alot out there this week while he was in the first hospital, and wished me a good planting season.
> 
> Still send those prayers, they just might be helping!
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I heard from him too via email, but I just got home from work at 11pm and found it.

Yep, prayer works!


----------



## pirate_girl

I can tell you is that when I talked to him last night and then again a little while ago,he's sounding better.
At least spunkier and getting his sense of humour back.

I think it's going to be a long haul (hospital stay) - and he's okay with that.
He's proving to be a challenge to all the different doctors on his case, because he's got so much going on at the same time.


----------



## ki0ho

Its good to hear the Mule is starting to kick his heals a bit......Thanks Lord...and thanks to you PG..for letting us know.....


----------



## loboloco

Hope mulie gets better.  Had my own close call recently.


----------



## MrLiberty

loboloco said:


> Hope mulie gets better.  Had my own close call recently.




Yes, PG started a thread about it......Glad to see you are back and are OK.


----------



## pirate_girl

Time for more prayers folks.

Thanks.


----------



## bczoom

Prayers being sent but can you tell us more?  _I understand if you cannot elaborate._


----------



## Galvatron

A positive kick up the old goats arse from me with a prayer of strength closely followed.

Love and respect.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Prayers being sent but can you tell us more?  _I understand if you cannot elaborate._



Renal failure.


----------



## Leni

OH NO!  Prayers sent.


----------



## Galvatron

I aint no doctor but is this Kidney Failure?? if so one of our own is in need ....


Be strong Bill fight the fight.

Love and prayers.


----------



## Leni

Yes, it is kidney failure.


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill, I'm so sorry to hear this.

Jim


----------



## Doc

Prayers, prayers and more prayers.


----------



## pirate_girl

The last thing Bill would want is tears from any of us.

However, I know he'll appreciate being top of your lists for speaking to The Big Guy.

I'll only know what I know when and if he contacts me again.
I am sure there are a few others on here whom he keeps in touch with as well.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> The last thing Bill would want is tears from any of us.
> 
> However, I know he'll appreciate being top of your lists for speaking to The Big Guy.
> 
> I'll only know what I know when and if he contacts me again.
> I am sure there are a few others on here whom he keeps in touch with as well.



I don't know if you can let his people know, but if he needs a kidney and we're a match he can have one of mine.  He's at the top of my prayer list today.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> The last thing Bill would want is tears from any of us.
> 
> However, I know he'll appreciate being top of your lists for speaking to The Big Guy.
> 
> I'll only know what I know when and if he contacts me again.
> I am sure there are a few others on here whom he keeps in touch with as well.



I have been talking to the Guy upstairs alot of late and i do know he like me is worried about the state of affairs down here and is looking out for some good old honest guys to help shift things up a gear or two,Bill fits that criteria so if he gets the job it is only due to the fact he has worked is arse off down here to get that rep.

In God we trust and i trust Bill to watch over us with his turkey firmly shaking out of his arse.

Love you Bill.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Umberto

Prayers sent, Bill.


----------



## Leni

_In God we trust and i trust Bill to watch over us with his turkey firmly shaking out of his arse._

That was a chicken.


----------



## Dmorency

Prayers sent.


----------



## squerly

Prayers sent Bill.  If I haven't said anything before I want to thank you for your help on choosing my wood burner.  It's been working swell and I have you to thank.  

Hang tough bud, this will work out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Continued prayers for Bill and his family.


----------



## EastTexFrank

For some reason I haven't visited this thread for a while and when I do I find that Bill has some more problems piled on top of the problems that he already had ... and we all knew about.  Man, you don't have to go looking for trouble, it'll find you.

Muley, you're at the top of my prayer list and if I have any stroke at all with the Man above, you'll be OK.


----------



## Danang Sailor

There is no way to express how this news makes me feel; I've been trying and words won't come.  Bill, prayers are being
sent.  May God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## pirate_girl

I haven't heard a thing from him and do hope someone called the hospital numbers I provided to two people in PM this morning.


----------



## Doc

I called both hospital numbers you passed on to me.  He is not a patient at either of those hospitals.


----------



## ki0ho

He may be under hospice care?   try the home phone.......


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> He may be under hospice care?   try the home phone.......



Nope, he's at a hospital.
Just got a short email from him that says;

we are going to be hit with flooding rains today. Glad I am on the 5th floor. 

they are trying everything they can to keep me off dialysis. ________ is my room phone. 
I am in 520d on the brand new part.



If anyone wants the number, I'll PM it to you.
Other than that, hey, he's alive!


----------



## ki0ho

Well now ya know......


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I called both hospital numbers you passed on to me.  He is not a patient at either of those hospitals.


That's because he's at an entirely different hospital from the two he'd been at in the past.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just yakked with the Mule.
Sounds better than he did, says he feels better than a couple of days ago.

He'll fill you all in when he gets here.

He's now equipped with a lap top and cell phone.
No time to think about those things when he had to bug out.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PG, thanks for the Bill updates.  He's a good friend and we are very concerned about him.

Jim


----------



## muleman RIP

been fighting to stay off dialysis. just plain wore out.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> been fighting to stay off dialysis. just plain wore out.


Good to hear from you bud.  We've all been looking for a positive report and having you pop in yourself is as good as it gets!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

muleman said:


> been fighting to stay off dialysis. just plain wore out.



Welcome back!  Glad to see you are able to post.

Jim


----------



## Doc

I hope you are winning that fight.   Great to see you post.   We've been worried about you.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> been fighting to stay off dialysis. just plain wore out.


Let's hope it doesn't come to that.

You're a tough old goat. 
There's no getting rid of you.


----------



## pirate_girl

If all goes well, the worn out farmer will be released from the hospital in Elmira tomorrow morning.
I broke down and called the hospital this evening and talked to him for a while.

Main concerns were fluid and excess potassium. They're giving him a different diuretic apart from the loop variety I believe, but don't really understand that as he'd explained it to me about the potassium, but if I understood him it'll be more something like microzide.

Anyway, he sounds good and was bitching about being on fluid restrictions (really??   ) 

----- Watch this space -----


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thanks, GREAT NEWS!

Jim


----------



## Leni

Hey!  If he is bitching then he's better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey muleman. Looks like you're going to beat me home. Im pulling for you to get better.


----------



## ki0ho

Thinking of ya Mule..........


----------



## muleman RIP

Got out of there this morning. Changing some meds around and will be seeing the kidney doc as well as getting extra blood drawn.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. Glad you're doing better


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Glad you're back!

We missed you!


----------



## bczoom

Glad to hear you're doing better Muley.

Thanks for all the updates PG.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Any updates?  Just wondering how you're making out Muley.


----------



## pirate_girl

He's still kicking it..- this side of the dirt.


----------



## pirate_girl

I talked to him yesterday on the telephono.
His biggest issue now is the fluid in the legs/weeping.

All things around the farm are being taken care of by the young Amish boys.
He's already worried about getting wood split for later on. 
Told him to worry about that later on.
He sounded great and is in good spirits.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Good news PG.  I miss the ol' asshat.  

He hasn't posted a picture of a screaming Hilary in months ... and for that I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the update PG.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good to get some good news about the guy. Miss him here


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like they want Muley back in the hospital.
Rochester.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the update.  Totally sucks for him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Thanks for the update.  Totally sucks for him.


My bad...
I talked to him again a little while ago and he said so far, it's not going to be another hospital stay as far as he knows, but with his cell counts being off the charts and the legs constantly draining fluid (still)- I think they'll admit him.


----------



## Doc

Kewl.  Thanks for the clarification.   Hope they do him right (admit him or not)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wether they admit him or not he will be on my prayer list.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Kewl.  Thanks for the clarification.   Hope they do him right (admit him or not)





NorthernRedneck said:


> Wether they admit him or not he will be on my prayer list.


----------



## Catavenger

Thanks for letting us know. Poor Muleman can't seem to catch a break


----------



## MrLiberty

Get well muley, we're all praying for you.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill, we're all thinking of you.

GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Galvatron

Keep up the fight Bill

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pirate_girl

He'd been told to double up on the chemo drug (the one that's $_ _,000!) per month.
Sure hope this does something positive.
Today I think is the day he's to consult back with his doctor to check things out.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> He'd been told to double up on the chemo drug (the one that's  _,000!) per month.
> Sure hope this does something positive.
> Today I think is the day he's to consult back with his doctor to check things out.



Thanks for the update.

I hope the extra drugs help.

Bill, if you read this we are all thinking of you.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

His ears must have been burning or something.
He called me very shortly after I posted the above. 
He knows we all are concerned and love him.


----------



## ki0ho

Thinking of ya Mule...want to pick on ya...but won't


----------



## pirate_girl

Got a call from him today, just to catch up.
He's keepin' on keeping on, enjoying cooler weather and said he is going out for breakfast tomorrow, come hell or high water.

There's your Muley update.


----------



## Doc

Thanks so much for sharing the updates PG.   I was just wondering about the ole feller just the other day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Still alive and been watching little league baseball a lot. The leg draining is a real PITA to try to do much. Don't have much strength anymore to do things anyway.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I understand not having much strength to do anything anymore. Im there too. Keep your chin up. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Still alive and been watching little league baseball a lot. The leg draining is a real PITA to try to do much. Don't have much strength anymore to do things anyway.


Hi Mule, been thinking about you bud!


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> Still alive and been watching little league baseball a lot. The leg draining is a real PITA to try to do much. Don't have much strength anymore to do things anyway.




 Good to hear


----------



## pirate_girl

I wasn't going to say a thing about this tonight, but decided perhaps I should.

Got a voicemail from Bill at 6:26pm this evening.
I listened to it after I got home from work.
-----------

Hey Lollie,
I hate to say it, but I think this is gonna be goodbye.
I got real bad kidney failure and they ain't givin' me.. I'll be lucky if I make the weekend.
Anyhow, been nice knowin' you and all the folks on the forums and whatnot.
What can I say.. life's a bitch and then you die.
Love you hun.
Bye.
---------------
That's all he said.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I wasn't going to say a thing about this tonight, but decided perhaps I should.
> 
> Got a voicemail from Bill at 6:26pm this evening.
> I listened to it after I got home from work.
> -----------
> 
> Hey Lollie,
> I hate to say it, but I think this is gonna be goodbye.
> I got real bad kidney failure and they ain't givin' me.. I'll be lucky if I make the weekend.
> Anyhow, been nice knowin' you and all the folks on the forums and whatnot.
> What can I say.. life's a bitch and then you die.
> Love you hun.
> Bye.
> ---------------
> That's all he said.


 
 Sad to hear Lollie.  But thanks for keeping his friends in the loop. You are likely closer to Bill than most.  We will all feel your pain. 

 Myself, I feel like I have known Bill for years and wish I had a chance to meet him.  A good guy.  His wit and humor touched me and many here. I know he touched your heart.

 Sympathy and Prayers is all I can offer.


----------



## ki0ho

Proud to have known ya Mule.............


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Sad to hear Lollie.  But thanks for keeping his friends in the loop. You are likely closer to Bill than most.  We will all feel your pain.
> 
> Myself, I feel like I have known Bill for years and wish I had a chance to meet him.  A good guy.  His wit and humor touched me and many here. I know he touched your heart.
> 
> Sympathy and Prayers is all I can offer.



It's not my pain I am worried about.
It's the pain of his wife losing him so close to celebrating 39 years of marriage recently.
It's knowing what a wonderful down to earth man he is, and pulling no punches when it comes to bullshit that the world often hands us- and how his thinking has always been for the average guy.

He and I always viewed life in the same manner.
He'd call me in the middle of the day and say "what's up?"
Then off we'd go talking about anything from A-Z, often peppered with colourful language and laughter.

He'd ask me what I thought about his many health problems, and I'd say well, this is what I know, what are they telling you?
There would be a comparison of what this doctor says, or what this doctor said- then I'd tell him to trust the old lady doc, because she often had the best advice for him.
I think she's the only one who kept him alive all this time.

Yes, he did touch my heart and my life all through the years.
We helped each other through many painful times.
For that, I will always be thankful.


----------



## Galvatron

Bill is a fighter and it's not over just yet,i will pray hard.


----------



## bczoom

Bill is a great guy.  Should he pass, he'll be missed by all that have known him. 

Like Galvy, prayers being sent.  Muley has been a fighter and I too hope a miracle happens and he's with us a bit longer.


----------



## Dmorency

It's not over yet, miracles can happen. We are praying for him. Hang in there!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If this is truly his time, i hope muley looks in on us from time to time. Tell bigal we said hi. We'll miss you here but just know you're going to a better place. Prayers for your wife and family.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rest In Peace, Bill.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just got back from Colorado and was trying to catch up with all that I'd missed and I find this .....

I'm speechless!!!!  It's not what I wanted to hear.  I'll have to take some time to wrap my head around it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Didn't know him personally except through the boards, but for some reason this really hurts.

RIP Muley you will be missed by many who loved you.


----------



## Galvatron

Very sad news..Bill may have been one of the old timers in this virtual world of FF but jeez he could run with the young ones,he gave so many laughs back in the crazy day's hanging out on  FF with Rusty and co i split my sides with laughter on a daily basis,just when you thought you had seen it all trust me Bill would post the most outrageous picture with an even more outrageous comment,Thank you Bill you made me smile when it was needed.

His input on FF is our gain,he shared a wealth of knowledge to which will live on here,Bills Love and generous nature touched so many to which i am so grateful,i wish i could have been close enough to shake his hand as he was a rare breed.

Prayers for Bill's wife and all that new and loved him. 

Thanks Bill for being you....RIP Sir.


----------



## jpr62902

Vaya con Dios, Muley.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Mule, may you be in Heaven an hour before the Devil knows you're dead.  We're sending prayers for your wife and family
and will keep them close in our thoughts.

Fair seas and a following wind, my friend.  Perhaps we'll meet somewhere, someday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> Very sad news..Bill may have been one of the old timers in this virtual world of FF but jeez he could run with the young ones,he gave so many laughs back in the crazy day's hanging out on  FF with Rusty and co i split my sides with laughter on a daily basis,just when you thought you had seen it all trust me Bill would post the most outrageous picture with an even more outrageous comment,Thank you Bill you made me smile when it was needed.
> 
> His input on FF is our gain,he shared a wealth of knowledge to which will live on here,Bills Love and generous nature touched so many to which i am so grateful,i wish i could have been close enough to shake his hand as he was a rare breed.
> 
> Prayers for Bill's wife and all that new and loved him.
> 
> Thanks Bill for being you....RIP Sir.



I've been trying to find the words since I first saw pg's post.  This is a perfect description of Bill and everyones relationship with him.

RIP old friend.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bill was an easy person who required no accommodations to be a good  friend.
 It was our honor to have known him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Someone asked me earlier this afternoon, if I have any proof that he actually has passed.


The only_ proof_ I have was an email I received this morning, from what I assume was from his wife.
Bill had always told me that when he goes, it'll be without any of the normal that most people have, like an obituary for example.
He said he'd make sure there was a contact person, so I'd know.

He's to be buried on his mountain by the Amish.
Plain and simple.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> He's to be buried on his mountain by the Amish.
> Plain and simple.



Very appropriate.

Jim


----------



## Catavenger

Like all of us I'm sorry to see him go. He was such a fighter. I really don't know what to say. I think I will just turn off my computer because I don't feel like posting.
Before I do though I just want to thank Pirate Girl for letting us know.
It's not easy for you to have to tell us what happened.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Like all of us I'm sorry to see him go. He was such a fighter. I really don't know what to say. I think I will just turn off my computer because I don't feel like posting.
> Before I do though I just want to thank Pirate Girl for letting us know.
> It's not easy for you to have to tell us what happened.



The last thing he'd want any of us to do is sit around bawling and in shock.
He loved life and lived it to the fullest doing things his way.

No, it wasn't easy- but death is a part of life.

We're all going to go down that road, sooner or later.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm sitting by the campfire tonight. Looked up to the sky and raised a beer to Bill. I think that's how he would have wanted us to remember him.


----------



## Doc

Shock, and sadness overwhelm me at the moment.   I knew Bill was not in the best shape with all the issues but I was not prepared for this.   I worried for him but was not prepared.  Damn.   RIP Bill.   You will be sorely missed.  I do trust that you are in a better place.


----------



## Big Dog

I have avoided this thread for weeks knowing Bill was too stubborn to let go and didn't want to accept the fact he was near the call. The recent activity in it raised my suspicion ..... this hurts a bunch!

Does anyone have the current situation and/or arrangements?


----------



## Kane

So sad.  Yet we should all hope to face the pain in our own end of life with such dignity and courage.  God Bless, muleman.


----------



## 300 H and H

I wish I had had the chance to meet Bill in person. We talked about that some time back. He would have liked to come to my farm.. And I would have liked that very much as well. 

We don't get to choose the day or the method of our own passing. I hope with all of my heart that Bill is in a better place with out the pain and suffering of an earthly body holding him back. Sad day, perhaps, but the end of the suffering is not so sad..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bczoom

Rest in peace Bill.  You will be missed.


----------



## JEV

You knew that I reserve these only for the special ones...I'll make these in your honor for a cancer patient that I know. RIP, Bill. You will be missed, but remembered well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Does anyone have the current situation and/or arrangements?



I sure don't, but only know what he's always told me how it'll be at the end.

This whole thing has been like a bad dream since Friday evening.

I wouldn't think of calling the house as right now is family time, which should be private.


----------



## loboloco

May he walk the shining fields forever, knowing neither cold nor want.  Another good friend gone.  
I hope that he got at least one crop off the seed corn I sent him.


----------



## Leni

That's two great members of this board that have passed.    RIP Muley and Big Al.  I'm missing both of you.

Now the rest of you stay healthy Damn It!


----------



## Doc

Guys, Muleman just posted over on NTT.   He said the prognosis is not good, hospice has been called but he is still kicking.   Good ole Muley.        About gave me a heart attack to see him posting.   A do da do da kind of moment.

http://www.nettractortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=116925#post116925


----------



## Galvatron

I just watched a film Doc called After.life and it gave me the ebejebies....are you shitting me???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Will oil beef hooked.  Bill gave us all a scare for sure.  No matter.  Doesn't look like a good outcome and I will still be praying for him and his family.


----------



## mak2

Is Muleman still alive?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Guys, Muleman just posted over on NTT.   He said the prognosis is not good, hospice has been called but he is still kicking.   Good ole Muley.        About gave me a heart attack to see him posting.   A do da do da kind of moment.
> 
> http://www.nettractortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=116925#post116925



Yep.

I don't know how to say this other than just coming right out and saying it.

First of all, I got the phone call from Bill the other night at 6:26pm stating that he was not expected to make it through the weekend.

Around 9pm, I also got an email from his address that looked to have been sent to a bunch of different folks and then forwarded on to me.
It looked like it had a virus or a questionable link in it, so I deleted it.

Then I got an email from who I assumed came from his wife or a contact person.
That mail was entitled Bill.
All it said was he's gone.
I didn't save it, so I have no idea who that came from??.

Now....... I just heard from Bill from home this evening and he's still alive.
This was at 6:46pm
*
I am not gone yet but the docs don't give me long to go. Hospice folks were here today and at least I am back home. My kidneys are failing badly and the pain pills knock my bp down to unsafe levels. taking morphine now. Many thanks to all the fine folks I have met on the forums. *

I want to offer a formal apology to the forum and to Bill himself.
Don't know whether to laugh or cry.
Only things like this can happen over the internet.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bill,
If you read this and I know you will----
I hope you last a lot longer than the good folks giving you care are hoping for.
It's been a pleasure knowing you and being your friend.
Rest well and find comfort in knowing you have a lot of people on this forum and others who've truly cared about you.

Godspeed and Blessings,
Loralei


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> Bill,
> If you read this and I know you will----
> I hope you last a lot longer than the good folks giving you care are hoping for.
> It's been a pleasure knowing you and being your friend.
> Rest well and find comfort in knowing you have a lot of people on this forum and others who've truly cared about you.
> 
> Godspeed and Blessings,
> Loralei





What she said!!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Yep.
> 
> I don't know how to say this other than just coming right out and saying it.
> 
> First of all, I got the phone call from Bill the other night at 6:26pm stating that he was not expected to make it through the weekend.
> 
> Around 9pm, I also got an email from his address that looked to have been sent to a bunch of different folks and then forwarded on to me.
> It looked like it had a virus or a questionable link in it, so I deleted it.
> 
> Then I got an email from who I assumed came from his wife or a contact person.
> That mail was entitled Bill.
> All it said was he's gone.
> I didn't save it, so I have no idea who that came from??.
> 
> Now....... I just heard from Bill from home this evening and he's still alive.
> This was at 6:46pm
> *
> I am not gone yet but the docs don't give me long to go. Hospice folks were here today and at least I am back home. My kidneys are failing badly and the pain pills knock my bp down to unsafe levels. taking morphine now. Many thanks to all the fine folks I have met on the forums. *
> 
> I want to offer a formal apology to the forum and to Bill himself.
> *Don't know whether to laugh or cry*.
> Only things like this can happen over the internet.



It's permissible to do both, even at the same time.

The good news is Bill is still with us.  Nothing else matters.


----------



## Catavenger

Well thank God!  My mom was once in hospice care and given less than a week to live. She fooled them and lived almost another five years. I probably wouldn't be here now except in those years she was well enough to take care of me after I was almost killed when I wrecked my truck. I don't think that any "care center" could have given me the round the clock attention I need like she did.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> It's permissible to do both, even at the same time.
> 
> The good news is Bill is still with us.  Nothing else matters.



I have been.

Yes.


----------



## FrancSevin

Mules do have a habit of being stubborn.

 Good for you Muley


----------



## MrLiberty

great news.

still praying for ya muley.


----------



## squerly

Bill, I am overjoyed to hear this and I pray that the miracle you need comes through.  You've been a favorite on the forums every since I've known you and I feel honored to call you my friend.  You're a top notch fellow Bill and we all wish you the best of luck in this.  

Jim


----------



## Big Dog

I just knew it, just like the Bill I remember ............. Tough! 

Do what you can Bill and hang tough brother!  You've got prayers galore!


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> great news.
> 
> still praying for ya muley.



Me, too, Bill.


----------



## Leni

Glad to hear that you are still on this side of the grass.


----------



## loboloco

Bill, glad you are on this side of the grass.  Hang on as long as you feel you can.


----------



## Galvatron

i am like everyone overwhelmed that Bill is still with us,Bill your clearly in the fight and i pray you do for a long time to come.

I like many others i have spoken to feel very uncomfortable with the fact it was poorly stated that Bill had passed away,many people mourned the loss and then with shock rejoiced at the fact Bill in fact was still with us,the source of his passing boasted in many posts that they had a close relationship with Bill and i like others took that in good faith, in truth it was no better than a news outlet doing a piss poor job using unproven facts to upset many people only to later say opp's and have no proof of their source to post in such a sensitive area of the forum.

I see Bill is posting away in other areas of the forum and not in here to clear things up,i am guessing he is just as confused as we are,in honesty i think this thread should be closed and only a reliable source should open a new thread with updates on Bill,i would like to think that would be himself or a close loved one with facts, some one in the loop.

I post this as i am upset with thinking we had lost a dear respected member after a respected battle with his ailments, the whole thread has been soured and leaves a confusing message to them that do not have the time to read and post on a regular basis,many good members would have read Bill was gone and never come back to the thread to see it was wrongly stated that Bill has passed,i find difficulty in accepting that.

I emailed many of past members of this sad news only to have had to inform them in fact it was no true,it upset many,i hope as i suggested a new thread can be started for updates to remove this confusion,i know others feel the same.

Carry on the fight Bill as this post in no way is reflected at you,your still up there on my daily prayer list.

I see this area of FF as sacred ground and would like to see that enforced.

PS... i strongly believe this could have been avoided if we kept the doors shut to members that had been banned on a life time basis,i respect Admin and Mod's more than anyone here as i know how hard it is to walk their path and trust they will being taking measures to avoid this happening again.


----------



## tiredretired

Only the Lord knows the length of a man's days.  Hang in there Muley.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> i am like everyone overwhelmed that Bill is still with us,Bill your clearly in the fight and i pray you do for a long time to come.
> 
> I like many others i have spoken to feel very uncomfortable with the fact it was poorly stated that Bill had passed away,many people mourned the loss and then with shock rejoiced at the fact Bill in fact was still with us,the source of his passing boasted in many posts that they had a close relationship with Bill and i like others took that in good faith, in truth it was no better than a news outlet doing a piss poor job using unproven facts to upset many people only to later say opp's and have no proof of their source to post in such a sensitive area of the forum.
> 
> I see Bill is posting away in other areas of the forum and not in here to clear things up,i am guessing he is just as confused as we are,in honesty i think this thread should be closed and only a reliable source should open a new thread with updates on Bill,i would like to think that would be himself or a close loved one with facts, some one in the loop.
> 
> I post this as i am upset with thinking we had lost a dear respected member after a respected battle with his ailments, the whole thread has been soured and leaves a confusing message to them that do not have the time to read and post on a regular basis,many good members would have read Bill was gone and never come back to the thread to see it was wrongly stated that Bill has passed,i find difficulty in accepting that.
> 
> I emailed many of past members of this sad news only to have had to inform them in fact it was no true,it upset many,i hope as i suggested a new thread can be started for updates to remove this confusion,i know others feel the same.
> 
> Carry on the fight Bill as this post in no way is reflected at you,your still up there on my daily prayer list.
> 
> I see this area of FF as sacred ground and would like to see that enforced.
> 
> PS... i strongly believe this could have been avoided if we kept the doors shut to members that had been banned on a life time basis,i respect Admin and Mod's more than anyone here as i know how hard it is to walk their path and trust they will being taking measures to avoid this happening again.



I understand what you're saying there Galvi.
And it hurts me to read it and I don't know what else to say.
What I will say is that I'll be gone if this has upset you that much that you felt the need to jack the thread.
Stay classy my friend.


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> I understand what you're saying there Galvi.
> And it hurts me to read it and I don't know what else to say.
> What I will say is that I'll be gone if this has upset you that much that you felt the need to jack the thread.
> Stay classy my friend.



These things happen and I don't think that it is your fault.  Please don't leave.


----------



## tiredretired

Everyone is more then just a little upset and unnerved over what Muley (Bill) is going through.  I remember when I first arrived here almost 4 years ago he was one of the first to greet me and start joking with me.  I've never forgot that.

Everyone makes mistakes and everyone needs to remember that.  

Muley is still picking on the hospice nurses and giving them a hard time and that is the important thing.  Every thing else is small potatoes.

Keep the faith.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I understand what you're saying there Galvi.
> And it hurts me to read it and I don't know what else to say.
> What I will say is that I'll be gone if this has upset you that much that you felt the need to jack the thread.
> Stay classy my friend.




Upset yes i am,high jack,i think not i just had the need to say it has it is,feel free to be a woman of your word and be gone as yes it has upset me/many others in ways i have never been upset on forumsforums,if deemed i have spoken in a way unfit to this community i would happily do the same and walk away in shame,feel free to take the matter further with Admin/Mods i am just a man that say's it as it is and the wisdom that FF has rubbed off on me, my years here allows me to be if nothing else just honest with a twist of integrity,i thank all at FF that have helped me achieve that.

Sadly the hijack is upon you as i never named you i just spoke of the unrest felt within my heart,and my heart is happy knowing Bill still with us.


----------



## Leni

Somehow I don't think that Muley would want her to leave the forum.


----------



## jpr62902

This is Muleman's thread.  Take it somewhere else.


----------



## Galvatron

jpr62902 said:


> This is Muleman's thread.  Take it somewhere else.



I will.


----------



## Doc

Galvatron said:


> I will.


Totally uncalled for Galvi.  Very disappointed.

Bill,  Keep on keeping on my friend.   Prayers.   I'm sorry you might have stumbled on all this.


----------



## squerly

Edit: Sorry Doc, guess you pushed the post key a little quicker than me...

__________________________________________________________________________________________​ 
I don't think anyone on this forum is closer to Bill than PG.  They've had a close (internet) relationship and have actually met in person.  PG passed on information that she received directly from Bill (via voice mail) and without that none of the rest of us would have known anything.  She passed on additional info that came directly from Bill's wife, via an email, and that was apparently premature. 

There is no way that Bill would want anyone to treat one of his close  friends poorly, especially over a misunderstanding or miscommunication.  

These are tough times, especially for Bill, and there is nothing going on here that was done with anything other than good intent an in an effort to provide us with information.    Let's try to keep our eye on the ball here and not get sidetracked by things that really are non-issues.  

We're all on the edge right now and it's possible we can loose a friend here.  I don't want that to happen and I sure none of the rest of you do either.


----------



## Leni

We don't want to lose anyone here for whatever reason.  Let's all take a deep breath and then soldier on.    Peace everyone.


----------

